# HMS Ganges



## Urbexbandoned (Dec 19, 2014)

OK, a little history. HMS Ganges was a training ship and later stone frigate of the Royal Navy. She was established as a boys' training establishment in 1865, and was based aboard a number of hulks before moving ashore. She was based alternately in Falmouth, Harwich (from 1899) and Shotley (from 1905). She remained in service at RNTE Shotley until October 1976. New building works began in February 1904, and the old HMS Minotaur arrived.[1] She had already spent time as a depot ship for various establishments. She had been named HMS Boscawen in March 1904 whilst at Portland and now arrived to provide further facilities for Ganges. The completion of shore works in 1905 led to the establishment of RNTE Shotley on 4 October. The facility included the buildings onshore and the ships offshore, which were HMS Ganges, HMS Caroline and HMS Boscawen II.[1] The focus of the establishment now moved to shore based activities, and the capstan, bitts and figureheads were moved from the ships onto the shore. In November the establishment received the ex HMS Agincourt, which had been renamed HMS Boscawen III

The Explore. 

I thought I'd post this as I had seen a few people visit since and not have a great deal of luck. I visited in September, entered easily and literally had the place to ourselves the entire day. No sign of anyone at all except a little old couple when the lads decided to climb the mast of HMS Cordelia which is situated in the centre of the training ground who stood and watched as they climbed up to the non rotten point! Didn't manage to get entry in to many buildings but we did a few and obviously I wasn't leaving without getting in to see the swimming pool. That in itself would have been fine had I not had to climb nearly 20ft just to get in the damn place but hey ho, I am now a ninja climber  Saying that after entering the changing rooms and coming back out again there was no sign of anyone, on looking up the boys had decided to climb across the entire roof posts above me, My ninja climbing abilities had been removed  but we did find an owl  Fun times! 

So, the pictures! 

Old Tannoy machine






Corridor Porn





One of the buildings





The cannon next to the mast





The amazing pool!





Climbing the mast





One of my fave shots 





Nature has started to reclaim 





Me in the pool! 





Aged 





Found this in a room 





Changing rooms 





Testing Kit 





Junk




Enjoy!


----------



## Snips86x (Dec 19, 2014)

WOW, what a stunning find and a great series of pics. Thanks for sharing


----------



## flyboys90 (Dec 19, 2014)

What a great looking site and it sounds like you fun too! Cracking set of shots.


----------



## Mikeymutt (Dec 19, 2014)

That's a great set thank you.


----------



## Urbexbandoned (Dec 19, 2014)

Thanks guys, I love the place


----------



## King Al (Dec 19, 2014)

Excellent find and great pics! Nice one Urbexbandoned


----------



## tumble112 (Dec 19, 2014)

Enjoyed your write up and pictures. Swimming pool was well worth the climb.


----------



## Urbexbandoned (Dec 20, 2014)

It sure was  and thank you


----------



## HughieD (Dec 20, 2014)

Loving that set. Great stuff.


----------



## gazstitt (Dec 25, 2014)

Mikeymutt said:


> That's a great set thank you.



hi do you know if RAF Waterbeach (Cambs) is a going concern or left to nature to consume? very interested as I served there as a soldier when the Royal Engineers inherited it from the RAF it closed down a year or two ago...steeped in history with some interesting buildings inclusive of a morgue underneath what was the Medical Center


----------



## Conrad (Dec 25, 2014)

So nice. That pool and the mast climb is jaw dropping.


----------



## perjury saint (Dec 25, 2014)

*Cant beat a good swimming pool... And that's a good swimming pool! *


----------

